# Level 5 with joint compound and a Graco Mark V



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey,

I just wanted to check if anyone has used a Mark V or similar to spray standard joint compound for level 5?

Any tips on how much to thin out the mud?

What size tip would you recommend in the gun?

Was thinking about getting something like this to do the smoothing afterwards. 
http://sheetrockdirect.com/acatalog/SHEETROCK__Smoothing_Blades___Accessories.html

Again, if you have any tips or tricks for using they smoothing blade they would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

KiwiInNorway said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just wanted to check if anyone has used a Mark V or similar to spray standard joint compound for level 5?
> 
> ...


This is called "speed skim" there Available in the UK. 

http://youtu.be/3XC2P7xMuxE


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I use my markv for large jobs with a 1025 size tip. The magic trowel is what i use to wipe down.







I can do around 10k worth of rock in a day. As for thinning down the mud it really varies on the material you are using. 16 ounces per 5 gal of mudd is a good starting point though. Biggest benifit of the magic trowel is its light and leaves no lines.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

boco said:


> I use my markv for large jobs with a 1025 size tip. The magic trowel is what i use to wipe down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magic trowel









I understand the paint sprayer will leave a more even coat, but how well will that trowel work with mud rolled on????


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Works very well when using a roller. I actually prefer to roll then wipe off. That way you dont have to bag off windows, doors. outlets. etc... Not as fast as spraying but its alot neater and uses less mudd.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you not spray it on and pole sand it?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Can you not spray it on and pole sand it?


 Not really a good idea. Unless you like sanding. When using mudd its best to spray then trowel off nice and tight. They do make several paint products (SWP Builders solutions) that just spray on and then they self level. Though its a little pricey.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

boco said:


> Not really a good idea. Unless you like sanding. When using mudd its best to spray then trowel off nice and tight. They do make several paint products (SWP Builders solutions) that just spray on and then they self level. Though its a little pricey.


Yeah we use Spray-Plast by TWI products for that :thumbsup:. I have dabbled with spraying mud with our speedflo 6900 and it seems to me that a light pole sanding after application makes it near perfect.... Even if you trowel it off tight you will still have to pole sand it so why not leave it thicker and more uniform so it hides more imperfections? 

By the way, you should try out spray-plast.... comes out pretty nice.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Yeah we use Spray-Plast by TWI products for that :thumbsup:. I have dabbled with spraying mud with our speedflo 6900 and it seems to me that a light pole sanding after application makes it near perfect.... Even if you trowel it off tight you will still have to pole sand it so why not leave it thicker and more uniform so it hides more imperfections?
> 
> By the way, you should try out spray-plast.... comes out pretty nice.


Spray-plast was in my area for a little while but so few people were willing to pay the extra costs,... it pretty much fizzled out. 

You also need to be careful as it can ( like high build ) reconstitute the underlying mud and cause tape line flashing.


----------



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Yeah we use Spray-Plast by TWI products for that :thumbsup:. I have dabbled with spraying mud with our speedflo 6900 and it seems to me that a light pole sanding after application makes it near perfect.... Even if you trowel it off tight you will still have to pole sand it so why not leave it thicker and more uniform so it hides more imperfections?
> 
> By the way, you should try out spray-plast.... comes out pretty nice.


Would love to try it out. But I am very limited to what local suppliers stock here.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> Spray-plast was in my area for a little while but so few people were willing to pay the extra costs,... it pretty much fizzled out.
> 
> You also need to be careful as it can ( like high build ) reconstitute the underlying mud and cause tape line flashing.


Haven't had that happen yet, but I will be on the look out. Many of the builders here don't want to pay for it either but sometimes I can talk them into it :whistling2:. I pay $36 per bucket and a bucket will do 10 sheets so it can get pricey. I always remind the builder/HO that they are getting a level 5 finish along with a primer so that helps some of the cost.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

They level 5 paint finishes are a little pricey. SWP is $86 per 5 gal. It only covers about 600 sqft. That and its doesnt work as well as a good skim coat and the magic trowel. SWP also has a great product called masterhide for first coat on ceilings. Its a flat paint but has high solid content ( basically a primer with tint added). Real nice stuff . Spray it on heavy and then backroll with a 1/2 nap roller. Cant really ask for a better finish.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

boco said:


> I use my markv for large jobs with a 1025 size tip. The magic trowel is what i use to wipe down. I can do around 10k worth of rock in a day. As for thinning down the mud it really varies on the material you are using. 16 ounces per 5 gal of mudd is a good starting point though. Biggest benifit of the magic trowel is its light and leaves no lines.


Make it 6 ft long and cut the handle off. That would be excellent for skim coating.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Make it 6 ft long and cut the handle off. That would be excellent for skim coating.


 I can see some of the benifits of a large darby being used untill you have to work above your head and off from ladders or staging. I will stick with the magic trowel which is light weight and leaves virtually no sanding. Bigger is not always better. For a tight skim coat the magic trowel is the best on the market. I did watch the video you posted it looks great but I have used larger tools for knockdown and skimming but ended up with a sore neck and back. Not to mention the extra sanding after the skim is complete. Same thing with fixing bad sheetrock jobs and leveling humpy seams and butts. If a 14" knife dont do the trick. Remove the rock and start over. Or they can hire someone else. After 22 years of taping my motto is work smarter not harder.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

boco said:


> I can see some of the benifits of a large darby being used untill you have to work above your head and off from ladders or staging. I will stick with the magic trowel which is light weight and leaves virtually no sanding.
> 
> I have been working with a Magnesium rod and Darby for 15 years. It's no good for sh*t with compound. Doesn't glide or slick like it does with cement. They bounce and leave waves and forget shaving compound with a Darby.
> 
> Rubber or plastic Darby would be perfect for compound as it would slick and glide a smooth surface. I'm sure I'd still have to sweeten up a few spots with a trowel. I can see where it would save time. I might have to order the speed skim from the UK now. I need it and a sprayer.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Brightstar thats some nice looking work. I guess we just do things a little different. First thing I would do would be demo and start from scratch. Reinsulate, shim then hang new rock, tape and paint. Just remember though i was trying to stay on topic of tips when using the mark V. Magic trowel probly wouldnt last very long doing plaster jobs. For drywall mudd and knockdown the magic trowel will last a couple years.


----------



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

boco said:


> I use my markv for large jobs with a 1025 size tip. The magic trowel is what i use to wipe down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice

Just bought a few sets of Magic Trowels! Getting them sometime this week.

Now I just need to figure out how much 16oz of water is in metric. :blink:

OK, figured it out to be 500ml. 

When I use the bazooka and flat boxes I normally put in a lot more water than that. Maybe the mud I get is really dry.

I have been reading that a pancake batter is the right consistency, think I will mix to that first.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

KiwiInNorway said:


> Thanks for the advice
> 
> Just bought a few sets of Magic Trowels! Getting them sometime this week.
> 
> ...


where did you order from ? also need to try this tool  if you are from norway, I should be able to use the same webstore...


----------



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

Pytlik said:


> where did you order from ? also need to try this tool  if you are from norway, I should be able to use the same webstore...


I managed to get it through Amazon.com

Some of the suppliers on there don't post to Norway. But the supplier - "Bon" did. It looks like the delivery company that they use even sorted out the taxes. :thumbsup:

12" - http://www.amazon.com/Bon-15-430-12...8&qid=1373217879&sr=8-1&keywords=magic+trowel

22" - http://www.amazon.com/Bon-15-433-22...8&qid=1373217957&sr=8-2&keywords=magic+trowel

Let me know if these worked for you.


----------

